

Ask HN: Is it just me or did the Windows 10 rollout go really smooth? - reilly3000


======
cdvonstinkpot
My new Win10 will shutdown properly, but hangs on reboot. Dunno quite what to
do about it. The upgrade process seemed to go fine.

I also had trouble installing Office 2010 after it was upgraded. Had to de-
select all the components & install just Excel first, then do a 'Program
Change' to add the rest of the components of the suite. Otherwise even in
'Win7' compatibility mode it would fail to find the .msi's it extracted to the
temp folder.

I really don't like the transparent taskbar, as the lettering's hard to read.
I wish I could just turn off the 'Themes' service to get it back to
Win98-style.

------
facorreia
”Something happened”

[http://www.pcworld.com/article/2952507/windows/windows-10-la...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2952507/windows/windows-10-launches-
with-its-fair-share-of-bugs.html)

------
BFay
My Windows 10 installation fscked up my linux partitions that were on the same
drive, and I was unable to repair tem... probably my own fault for not being
careful, but very aggravating. The OS itself seems fairly smooth, though.

------
creshal
It hasn't even really started yet.

------
marcofiset
I forced my Windows 10 update yesterday morning, and it was a breeze!

------
lingua_franca
i upgraded Win 10 on my old laptop last night, guess what? Win 10 kept
crashing and restarting after i logged in. i had to restore it to factory
setting, reinstall all Win 8.1 updates and some software. fortunately i tried
it on less used machine first...

Will never upgrade to Win 10 again till Win 8.1 is EOL.

~~~
wvenable
Just wait a few months/years for Windows 10 bugs to be fixed. Installing a new
OS on day one isn't for the faint of heart.

------
lsaferite
I'm guessing it's in stages then as none of my Windows 8 machines have gotten
the upgrade yet.

